# Beats Audio and a Super Kik Ass Idea



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright so there are a couple of small audio issues as of now, right? Beats Audio, follow me here, ok. The TouchPad has got it in webos, right? So we already paid a licensing fee and the hardware is already verified. Maybe just maybe one of the more skilled ( or better yet connected ) people around here, might could use the beats audio from the new HTC phones. They have already started the audio project from that point. Another question is who programs for the Beats audio, do they handle that in house or is it engineered from the producer of the product. I'm just thinking about issue 10. Maybe???


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

McFatty said:


> Alright so there are a couple of small audio issues as of now, right? Beats Audio, follow me here, ok. The TouchPad has got it in webos, right? So we already paid a licensing fee and the hardware is already verified. Maybe just maybe one of the more skilled ( or better yet connected ) people around here, might could use the beats audio from the new HTC phones. They have already started the audio project from that point. Another question is who programs for the Beats audio, do they handle that in house or is it engineered from the producer of the product. I'm just thinking about issue 10. Maybe???


Last time I checked, the only thing "Beats Audio" is, is a equalizer.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Beats audio is a marketing ploy only. For instance, people have found that the new HTC Sensation with beats audio has far worse audio than the regular Sensation when Beats is off. In other words, they purposefully make the regular audio sound worse.

CM7 DSP Manager > Beats Audio.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

Beats, has a software or firmware component as well, something that allows the device to recognize that beats specific headphones are plugged in.

Damn that would suck, buy a $100 pair of headphones and it sucks. But I could see the marketing ploy of it as well.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

The HP TouchPad has really good sound even without Beats Audio, better than my Acer 4820TG's sound....


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

The beats audio is a equalizer and in some cases (for laptops) a stereo expander + equalizer. You can simulate the effect yourself but it is generally best not to rely on a preset equalizer, and instead use a flat equalizer and listen to the audio and compare it to a high end reference audio source, then find out where the speakers or lower quality headphones are deficient in, then adjust the equalizer to compensate for the deficiencies in the audio.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

razor512 said:


> ....


this^


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

McFatty said:


> Beats, has a software or firmware component as well, something that allows the device to recognize that beats specific headphones are plugged in.
> 
> Damn that would suck, buy a $100 pair of headphones and it sucks. But I could see the marketing ploy of it as well.


Are you assuming this to be a fact, or has someone told you about it?

Also, the hardware component is a Wolfen audio chip. Same awesome brand of audio chip used in my Galaxy phone, my Cowon mp3 player, and the <very> old ipods (before their audio degenerated).

Btw, my Beyerdynamic headphones beat the snot out of Beats. and no, I'm not saying this from a "mine's bigger than yours" standpoint. Look at the frequency response curve (you can see the great response) and listen to the difference for yourself.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

I am / was assuming this yes. I am not sure of the exact science behind this, My main thought of inspiration came from a engadget review of the Sensation XE ( http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/22/htc-sensation-xe-with-beats-audio-we-go-ears-on-video/ ) . They semi detailed some of the workings :

"The idea is that the Sensation XE will recognize Dre-approved headphones and give you the option of enabling a Beats sound profile tailored to those 'phones, which is meant to deliver the music "just like the artist intended." The device has tailored profiles for the packaged YourBeats as well as Beats Solos -- just in case you happened to own a pair of those over-ears. If you plug in some other set from the Beats range, the phone will only activate a generic Beats profile -- although HTC tells us that more model-specific profiles will be coming at some point in the future. "

But also brings up other questions and thoughts too. 
1. Did my TP come with earbuds?, and if so where did I put them ... 
2. Does Beats work like this suggests on the TP?
3. Why doesn't the Beatsbydre website list the touchpad or any phone from HTC, only HP computer products.
4. Why do both the HTC and Beats Websites suck to say the least. ( Beats looks cooler thou )
5. If anyone has LinkedIn Prem. could they ask Beats " Embedded Software Engineer " what he does, and what he knows about this? ( just a thought still, cause I can't really see a lot of embedding going on in headphones, but I could be barking at the wrong tree)

And yes I realize that "as the artist intended" might suck, but maybe they'd have a few pointers with cross installing the software and setting up a better Eq range. And I definatly get the idea of bad headphones ( don't get the nike sports, my 5 y/o samsung instincts buds are still rocking strong ), bad DSP, and Bad Eq's ( which is what it sounds like might apply to the beats software) . Also kinda sucks that Dre didn't go with Bose LOL

PS. Im going to go try CM7's DSP ;D now, just gotta get it on this evo ... be back in a day or 3 lol


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

McFatty said:


> I am / was assuming this yes. I am not sure of the exact science behind this, My main thought of inspiration came from a engadget review of the Sensation XE ( http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/22/htc-sensation-xe-with-beats-audio-we-go-ears-on-video/ ) . They semi detailed some of the workings :
> 
> "The idea is that the Sensation XE will recognize Dre-approved headphones and give you the option of enabling a Beats sound profile tailored to those 'phones, which is meant to deliver the music "just like the artist intended." The device has tailored profiles for the packaged YourBeats as well as Beats Solos -- just in case you happened to own a pair of those over-ears. If you plug in some other set from the Beats range, the phone will only activate a generic Beats profile -- although HTC tells us that more model-specific profiles will be coming at some point in the future. "
> 
> ...


As someone who works/worked in the audio engineering industry, I really dislike all things Beats. I've worked in studios...trust me the artist usually has no idea what sounds good. They usually only react to A: louder volume or B: more bass.
Have you ever used CM7? The CM7 DSP Manager is far better than any preset EQs.

Sorry, I know I sound like a debbie downer.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

I concur. 
What Beats audio really is is just the bass boost of DSP manager set to moderate. Nothing more.

And yes, I agree, Beyerdynamics do trash Beats. Beats can't effectively reproduce any sound below 30Hz...


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I love my Senns


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

"scrizz said:


> I love my Senns


+1

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Beats audio is a marketing ploy only. For instance, people have found that the new HTC Sensation with beats audio has far worse audio than the regular Sensation when Beats is off. In other words, they purposefully make the regular audio sound worse.
> 
> CM7 DSP Manager > Beats Audio.


i have yet to get dsp manager to change anything on my touchpad, ive tried lots of nightlies(latest) and reinstalled from scratch. sound still sucks, quiet and it cuts out for a fraction of a second now and again. too bad.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

scrizz said:


> I love my Senns


+1 again, my HD280 Pro's are the best headphones I've ever used.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Beats = Monster = Mediocre products with a markup of around 1000%

You're paying $100-250 for $20-30 headphones just to look tragically hip.

Monster products: Just say NO!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wineaux said:


> Beats = Monster = Mediocre products with a markup of around 1000%
> 
> You're paying $100-250 for $20-30 headphones just to look tragically hip.
> 
> Monster products: Just say NO!


+1


----------



## Unleeshd (May 24, 2012)

My V-Modas eat Beats for breakfast. 5Hz-30KHz. Plus I paid a fourth as much. Can't do much better than that.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

dalingrin said:


> Beats audio is a marketing ploy only. For instance, people have found that the new HTC Sensation with beats audio has far worse audio than the regular Sensation when Beats is off. In other words, they purposefully make the regular audio sound worse.
> 
> CM7 DSP Manager > Beats Audio.


sorry for the offtopic question but are you plan to release cm10 for touchpad or fix the sound issues?
Thank you for everything you have done for the touchpad community


----------

